# Its all for Sale!!



## BikerShannon (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't have time anymore so I am selling all of my wine making equipment. I have 3 carboys and 3 primaries along with a couple hundred bottles and other miscellaneous equipment.
email me at [email protected]


----------



## Scott (Mar 21, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOO that's not what we want to hear.


Hope all goes well for you


----------



## Flem (Mar 21, 2011)

That's a bummer! Good luck to you.


Mike


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear your leaving. Good Luck!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 21, 2011)

Bummer!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 21, 2011)

Knowing where you live would help us decide as I sure dont way to pay for shipping all that stuff. It make somebody that lives somewhat near you say Hey, I can drive there and grab that!


----------



## BikerShannon (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry, I live in Ogden Utah. I'm willing to ship anything. 
I hate doing this, but I don't ever have time anymore and I don't drink anymore, either. 

I'm working on an inventory of everything I have, I will sell it all at once or in pieces.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 21, 2011)

OK Guys, we need to get a crisis intervention team together quickly and get out to Odgen !!!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 21, 2011)

Goodfella where R U !!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 21, 2011)

He's probably on his way there!


----------



## Goodfella (Mar 22, 2011)

I am in that area.... BUT, I am not rushing over.... I am giving it time, with hopes she will change her mind!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 22, 2011)

Perhaps you could just "hold" for her at no charge until she comes to her senses!


----------



## BikerShannon (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry, no changing my mind on this..I'm keeping a few bottles and thats it. I had a friend help me list 2 kits on ebay yesterday. 
I had a Cru Select Australian shiraz and an orchard breezin black berry merlot.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 26, 2011)

Is it gone yet? I know if that stuff were in a different location it would be gone in minutes.


----------



## BikerShannon (Mar 26, 2011)

I still have 2 carboys, 2 primaries and 2 kits and a few other random things like corkers and chemicals.
Oh, and a 120 bottle rack. and @ 150 bottles of wine.


----------



## Pablo (Apr 1, 2011)

Dang! Too bad I'm not closer. Sorry to hear about the hobby not working out. It does take a considerable time commitment.


----------

